# FAFI Makeover Event 2/22 - Falsies Part II



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2008)

So this is how it happened, I called in yesterday just to inquire about the Fafi blushes as I have been contemplating on getting backups because I love them so much. And if something better does come out, I can always sell them. So anyway, this MA (Magarita) picks up and she has seen me there all the time and she actually recognizes my voice and says heyyyyy I knoww youuuuu, how can I help you today? So I asked her about the blushes and she says oh yeahhhh we still have everything and I love the blushes too! Do you want to come in tomorrow (2/22) so we can make you over? I would love to make you over so come to the event, okay? So I said okay sure why not, it would be fun!

So I went today and whoa it was crazy busy. I go to the local mall here in San Diego and they have a MAC counter in Macys since is the only one near me. All the MAs were wearing the shirts and I thought they were uber cute! Too bad they didn't sell them. All of of them were done up and I love each one of their looks. So I see Magarita and I do recognize her as I go there often and they all recognize me. lol Magarita is like HEYYYYYYYYY Monica over hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, let me get you all dolled up tonight. LOL I think she was more excited than I was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And boy it sure was fun. I am actually glad that I had Magarita do my makeup because although everyone looked good hers was the best and I knew I could trust her. She's gorgeous! I did like the look minus the lips. I wasn't feeling Strawbaby too much because I am used to nude lips or pink lips. This was different. I could have settled for sugar trance instead. But she did a great job nonetheless.  So here is the look she did, enjoy!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FACE:
Studio Moisture Fix 
Prep & Prime
Fix +
Mineralize Satinfinish NC37
Hipness Blush

EYES:
Rollickin p/p
Fafi Quad 2 (all 4 colors used)
Dark Edge e/s (brows)
Blacktrack f/l
Bootblack liquid liner
Zoomlash in zoomblack
Smolder Eye Kohl
Falsies #3

Lips:
Chicory l/l
Strawbaby l/s

I took it off and then applied Sugar Trance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























Took off Strawbaby...much betterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr LOL














































In case you are wondering if I bought anything.....

















heck yeah! ROFL I bought $200 and on the first day of the launch I bought $100. Oh dear God my bank account is crying. I bought a lot of backups as well this time around and cash flow p/p, the 2 blushes as backups, sugar trance l/g, Fafi quad 2, and falsies #3.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow you look amazing!


----------



## iheartangE (Feb 22, 2008)

You look great!!  I'm so jealous-I want a makeover!  Hehe


----------



## iSHi (Feb 22, 2008)

You look gorgeous!  And I hear you about the crying bank account..  I think mines is bleeding.   But enjoy all your new stuff!


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 22, 2008)

do me a favor and stop being so pretty just once. j/k i love this look and you look amazing wearing it as usual.


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 22, 2008)

Very very cute.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 23, 2008)

Gorgeous- she did a great job!


----------



## alwaysbella (Feb 23, 2008)

wow! it (u) look really nice, everything goes pretty well...


----------



## Briar (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, I know you like the nude lip look but you look absolutely amazing in that lipcolor!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 23, 2008)

this look is great on you.


----------



## underwater (Feb 23, 2008)

that looks awesome!


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

very pretty!!! she did a great job


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 23, 2008)

Holy crap I love the way she applied quad 2!! Dang thats AWESOME! 

And BTW I thought Strawbaby was a killer final touch to your look--believe me, I usually prefer what I call "safer" lip colours especially since I'm new to anything other than lipgloss! I own Strawbaby and am trying to force myself to wear it, ppl have told me it works but I always think I look funny. LOL I know at this rate I'm prob. never going to wear a deep red like Russian Red!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 23, 2008)

You are too beautiful, she did and excellent job.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 23, 2008)

You are gorgeous no matter what look you're in.  I love the lips...they aren't scary at all.  Very seductive...

And I need to learn how to do my eyes like that with quad 2, because damn that's awesome!  You look so pretty!

*printing page for this look*


----------



## Renee (Feb 23, 2008)

What a great way to use this quad! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 23, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!  I love the look with the Sugar Trance l/g!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 23, 2008)

You are so effin GORGEOUS!


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 23, 2008)

You look amazing!! <3


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 23, 2008)

That looks great on you!
And your brows are freakin' amazing!!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 23, 2008)

defffff love the look and looks great with sugar trance. im deff one more for nude lips as well so i see where u are coming from


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 23, 2008)

this is really great. i love strawbaby on you, but I hated it on me (she added red l/l).
I think I'll just stay away from strawbaby then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you look great with it though!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 23, 2008)

strawbaby looked so good on you!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 23, 2008)

*~*I love it!!!*~*


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 23, 2008)

ARe you talking about the Margarita from this site? I LOOOOooOOOOoOOOoove her makeup if it's her

And I so like red lips on you, but you were right, this look is much better without it.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 23, 2008)

Totally Beautiful!!!


----------



## supernova (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow that is straight up sexy!! I love it! Those lashes are killer as well, I think I'm gonna have to go get some. The lips looked great both ways too.


----------



## belldandy13 (Feb 23, 2008)

f*ck, you look amazing!


----------



## Jot (Feb 23, 2008)

wow. that is amazing. You look great x


----------



## sonya214 (Feb 23, 2008)

wow she did an amazing job !!!u look beautiful!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2008)

I think you look gorgeous with either look.  You have actually made me want Strawbaby.  I already have chicory and I love the way the combo looks on your lips.


----------



## Emmi (Feb 23, 2008)

You look beautiful!!! Love look on you. I also liked the strawbaby on you!!


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 23, 2008)

OMG! Margarita did a fabulous job.  You look stunning


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Feb 23, 2008)

very pretty she did a fab job.


----------



## nikki (Feb 23, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## elisabethlayton (Feb 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 23, 2008)

Fabulous look


----------



## oddinary (Feb 23, 2008)

wow, you are beyond gorgeous!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, Wow, Love this so much!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 23, 2008)

WOW!!! You look absolutely stunning!!!  OMG!!  Fafi Eyes 2 has been good to you!!    I am completely in love with this look!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow you look stunning.  I can't wait for it to launch over here.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 23, 2008)

goooooooorgeous!


----------



## Flammable (Feb 23, 2008)

If you wear strawbaby with a lighter colored lipliner, it will look lighter on you. Strawbaby is a great color on Indian skintones, I have it and I love it!
The MA did a fab job on you, it's not often that I see MAs doing such amazing makeup on a WOC.


----------



## oriGINAl (Feb 23, 2008)

You look extremely great, lips look good both ways too!


----------



## aziza (Feb 23, 2008)

Strawberry looked awesome on you! Beautiful look overall


----------



## amoona (Feb 23, 2008)

she did an amazing job. it looks gorgeous


----------



## clamster (Feb 24, 2008)

I love this look! I agree much better without the lipstick. You are soo gorgeous!!


----------



## glamgirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful, no other words needed


----------



## lsperry (Feb 24, 2008)

Wave your magic wand and send some of those amazing make-up skills my way. I love this look, too....


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 24, 2008)

love it.
are you persian?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 24, 2008)

You look great! I'm gonna have to try this!


----------



## rebekah (Feb 24, 2008)

oh this is very nice!


----------



## little teaser (Feb 24, 2008)

you look gorgeous


----------



## alehoney (Feb 24, 2008)

wow you look beautiful! and although strawbaby does look good and it goes well with the eyes i agree that you look great with sugar trance!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone so so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I am liking strawbaby now. lol But I heard Utterly Frivolous was gorgeous as well for an intense bright lippie. 

Oh and exoticarbcqen thank you but I am not persian. I get that a lot though. I am East Indian. =)


----------



## kimb (Feb 24, 2008)

This look is beautiful on you!!!


----------



## nashoba95 (Feb 24, 2008)

i bought that compact fafi eyes 2 and haven't figured out how to wear it but now i do!  beautiful!!!


----------



## yanchick (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow you look amazing.  Do you know how the artist got the colors to be so intense?  When I apply the same colors they come out a lot lighter.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yanchick* 

 
_Wow you look amazing.  Do you know how the artist got the colors to be so intense?  When I apply the same colors they come out a lot lighter._

 
Yes! I was wondering that too because I initially didn't buy any of the quads when I bought my first haul on the first day. The shadow swatches on my hand were too light or didn't show up at all. But when she did my mini makeover, she used rollickin p/p as a base and blended it out to the crease. She did pack on the colors though repeatedly to get the final color payoff. She spent a good 30 mins for the entire look.

Mixing medium should do the trick too but don't dip your brush wet into the shadow, dip your brush into a little petri of the dish of MM with the shadow on the brush. I do this most of the time with light shadows and it works wonders! =)


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 25, 2008)

Ooooh i love it!!
I like how she used Strawberry, for the more intense look but when you used Sugartrance it balanced out the overall look!!

Heaps can't wait to get my hands on Fafi over here!!


----------



## yanchick (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yes! I was wondering that too because I initially didn't buy any of the quads when I bought my first haul on the first day. The shadow swatches on my hand were too light or didn't show up at all. But when she did my mini makeover, she used rollickin p/p as a base and blended it out to the crease. She did pack on the colors though repeatedly to get the final color payoff. She spent a good 30 mins for the entire look.

Mixing medium should do the trick too but don't dip your brush wet into the shadow, dip your brush into a little petri of the dish of MM with the shadow on the brush. I do this most of the time with light shadows and it works wonders! =)_

 

Awesome. Thank you!!


----------



## tinkerbellz (Feb 25, 2008)

wow thats a gorgeous look! 

can i ask what shadow/pencil color you use on your brows? i have the same coloring and find it hard to get a match. thanks


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbellz* 

 
_wow thats a gorgeous look! 

can i ask what shadow/pencil color you use on your brows? i have the same coloring and find it hard to get a match. thanks_

 

Thank you!
I normally use B.E. brow set in Brunette.
But the MA for the event used Dark Edge from the N collection on my brows.


----------



## daisyv316 (Feb 26, 2008)

girlfriend your makeover is hott!! I booked a makeover also on the 22nd and my was very dissapointing :-( She did my foundation like 4 shades darker, my eyes were horrible, she didnt even use the fafi stuff, but I have most of it anywho, my lip color was fugly and my eyeline was nowhere near my eyelash line, and I was embarrased to be seen with my make up. I also gave her a list of what I wanted to purchase and she gave me the wrong items, I was really mad!! but I can see you had better luck than I did. I don't think I will be booking any makeovers any time soon. I'll just stick with specktra and youtube from now on


----------



## lovely333 (Feb 26, 2008)

girl you look hot go get that strawbaby it looks good for something different


----------



## user46 (Feb 26, 2008)

you look great!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 26, 2008)

wow look gorgeous


----------



## dromero (Feb 26, 2008)

I absolutely love it.  Have to go play with Fafi tonight


----------



## n_c (Feb 26, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, you look gorgeous !! 

You always remind me of those pretty Bollywood movie stars


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 26, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 26, 2008)

you look gorgeous! omg!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 26, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 27, 2008)

You look AMAZING!! Wow... 

I actually really like the original lip color on you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your such a hottie anyway though...


----------



## strawberry (Feb 27, 2008)

pretty!! how i wish i have a make-over as well..


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 27, 2008)

I love your eyes that is cool how those colors turned out on you. And I have one question... did the MA use the black eyeliner to draw the black winged out line on you before she put on the eye shadows or after?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_I love your eyes that is cool how those colors turned out on you. And I have one question... did the MA use the black eyeliner to draw the black winged out line on you before she put on the eye shadows or after?_

 
No she didn't actually. She first applied the rollickin paintpot and blended it out to my crease and then piled on the colors in their placement. THEN used a liner brush and applied blacktrack fluidline (after adding falsies) and THEN used bootblack liquid liner to do the winged look with an angled brush.

lol 

Hope that helps!


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 27, 2008)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (Feb 27, 2008)

wow this is so FAFI!!!! totally shows up Fafi color!


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_No she didn't actually. She first applied the rollickin paintpot and blended it out to my crease and then piled on the colors in their placement. THEN used a liner brush and applied blacktrack fluidline (after adding falsies) and THEN used bootblack liquid liner to do the winged look with an angled brush.

lol 

Hope that helps!_

 

yeah!!! that helps me out. Thank you so much. and your pics are beautiful 

thanks


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 29, 2008)

that´s amazing!


----------



## MAC Doll (Apr 29, 2008)

I tried this look and it's amazing!!! I noticed you have a tutorial or the placement of the shadows here on spectra, do have the link??? Thanks!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Apr 29, 2008)

Oooh, love those colours together, looks fantasticcc!


----------

